# Fix for slipping Burton toe straps



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

dreampow said:


> First you need to make sure the toe straps are connected to the base plate on the notch closest to the heel.
> 
> Then cut the middle part of the toe strap. This allows the strap to stretch around the toe better.
> 
> Its not pretty and its at your own risk but it has fixed my slippage problems.


Actually I think if you look at the holy side of the strap (or is that holey?!? lol) you'll see burton has little guidelines for you to cut on. I'm pretty sure they intended us to cut off the extra strap once we've found which hole works for us!

As for having it on the back slot, I think that depends on what size boots and bindings you have. I've got Size 8 boots in medium bindings, so I could go into the back slot no problem, but if I had small bindings I might barely be able to get the strap done up!


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

poutanen said:


> Actually I think if you look at the holy side of the strap (or is that holey?!? lol) you'll see burton has little guidelines for you to cut on. I'm pretty sure they intended us to cut off the extra strap once we've found which hole works for us!
> 
> As for having it on the back slot, I think that depends on what size boots and bindings you have. I've got Size 8 boots in medium bindings, so I could go into the back slot no problem, but if I had small bindings I might barely be able to get the strap done up!


I realize my post isn't super clear, see how the white toe of my boot is so visible?

Thats because I cut off the strip of rubber that would usually be there. Not the strap but the horizontal rubber strip that runs over the toe.

I am finding the toe cap grips better without it. If I am not mistaken you run diodes, the toe cap already has this look to it but the cartels toe straps are different.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

dreampow said:


> I am finding the toe cap grips better without it. If I am not mistaken you run diodes, the toe cap already has this look to it but the cartels toe straps are different.


Oh my bad, I thought you meant the hard plastic strap with the holes (thinking that it would be bending the cap away from the toe or something?!?) makes sense now....

Yeah I found the 2009 C60 and the Current Diode toe caps to stay on better than other caps I've used.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Interesting.... I have the diodes and the last two days my back foot's toe cap has been slipping off. 

The buckle mount screw was loose so I tightened that and I've started to sit down to strap in to see if maybe my foot isn't getting seated properly when standing and strapping. 

I didn't ride enough to prove if either one fixed the issue, but now I'm thinking maybe not. 

The great about burton though..... they will send out new caps and straps for nothing. I also need a new heel cup pad that the high back rests against when you're strapped in.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

pdxrealtor said:


> The buckle mount screw was loose so I tightened that and I've started to sit down to strap in to see if maybe my foot isn't getting seated properly when standing and strapping.


Yeah I usually sit, hit my boot once with my hand to get rid of any snow on the bottom, then strap the toe first, then heel. Maybe one run in ten I have to crank the toe an extra notch or two during the run... So far so good!


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

That's good info. I normally strap my ankle first. I will try the toe strap first and see what that does. 

Thanks for that.......


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

pdxrealtor said:


> That's good info. I normally strap my ankle first. I will try the toe strap first and see what that does.
> 
> Thanks for that.......


Yeah yeah I always do toe strap first now... Front foot I step in, strap the toe strap, pick the board up and hit it down on my heel edge to drive my foot back, then ratchet the toe a couple more. THEN do up the toe strap.


----------



## UnseenMartine (Feb 2, 2013)

*simple*

call burton and order some burton cartel toe straps, sticks like glue


----------

